# Girls are different than boys



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Especially soccer players when they score a goal.

A boy when he scores pumps hands in the air, slides on his knees, does an airplane, or runs to the team bench with teammates trailing.  It is easy to see who scored, even when the final touch came out of a crowd in front of the goal.

When a girl scores, the whole team goes into a group hug and then they all slap hands.  It is hopeless to try to figure that out.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 2, 2017)

Girls are also very inquisitive during training and ask questions and tend to listen where boys want to play and do it their way. Girls also have boobies.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Girls are also very inquisitive during training and ask questions and tend to listen where boys want to play and do it their way. Girls also have boobies.


I have seen some boys with what would be called boobies on a girl.  For some reason, they didn't look all that attractive.


----------



## MWN (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a feeling that this thread is going to go sideways ... real fast.


----------



## younothat (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes much different as least my kids are as Teen's,  especially socially.

Girls are more into 1 on 1 interaction and boys more of a pack mentality that focuses on groups like team competition.

Girls vs. Boys: A Difference in Social Dynamics? 

Part 1: 
http://www.socceramerica.com/article/49721/girls-vs-boys-should-they-be-coached-differently.html

Part 2:
http://www.socceramerica.com/article/49810/girls-vs-boys-its-about-how-the-individual-tic.html

Part 3:
http://www.socceramerica.com/article/49845/girls-vs-boys-a-difference-in-social-dynamics.html

To me they are much different, have to treat them as such.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 2, 2017)

MWN said:


> I have a feeling that this thread is going to go sideways ... real fast.


It already did!!


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

I was just trying to make excuses for sometimes missing announcing the goal scorer.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 2, 2017)

I was a floater ref in AYSO for U Littles (when one of the team refs couldn't do it, I got to step up).  I got to observe a lot of U6, U7 and U8 games as a result.  U8 was when I really got to see the differences.  Up until then, there were some social differences (like interaction and the celebrations mentioned) but U8 was where I started to see some serious differences in play.  On the boys side, they began to take a lot more risks.  There was also fighting for the first time, not to mention teasing on the field.  On the girl's side, they began to play less bunch ball and more attempts to pass the ball.  While not a rule that was always the case, the girls in U8 tended to play more pass-it-to-the marquee forward ball, while the boys were playing kick ball (drilling it back and forth across the pitch).  For the U6 and U7s both boys and girls, it was usually just everyone chasing the soccer ball.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2017)

IMHO, the girls game is more difficult to referee than the boys.  Boys tend to get in each other's face after a hard tackle and as a referee I can fairly easily controll and defuse the situation.  The boys will normally just go back to playing.  Girls on the other hand will just walk away and retaliate, if the chance comes up, before the game ends.  If they cannot retaliate before the game ends, than they will get even the next time they play each other.  I have also found that girls are more likely to give a late hit or push.  AR's really need to watch the CR back in the older girls and women's games far more than in boys/men's games.  The boys, for me, are easier to control since they actually listen when I talk to them or give them a Yellow card.

The quickest red card I ever issued was 15 seconds into an U17 ECNL game.  The red player ran through the blue player with a forearm to the face.  The blue player ended up on the ground with a bloody nose.  The red player said to the blue player while standing over her, "That's for cleating me in the ankle, f***ing bitch."  She was getting a Red card, so the comment just helped add to my justification in the referee red card report.  Turns out the cleats to the ankle occurred eight months earlier and the blue player got a Yellow card.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I have seen some boys with what would be called boobies on a girl.  For some reason, they didn't look all that attractive.


There you go again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

TCD said:


> hell hath no fury like a woman scorned...


Even worse, a sixteen year old girl.


----------



## baldref (Mar 3, 2017)

Surfref said:


> IMHO, the girls game is more difficult to referee than the boys.  Boys tend to get in each other's face after a hard tackle and as a referee I can fairly easily controll and defuse the situation.  The boys will normally just go back to playing.  Girls on the other hand will just walk away and retaliate, if the chance comes up, before the game ends.  If they cannot retaliate before the game ends, than they will get even the next time they play each other.  I have also found that girls are more likely to give a late hit or push.  AR's really need to watch the CR back in the older girls and women's games far more than in boys/men's games.  The boys, for me, are easier to control since they actually listen when I talk to them or give them a Yellow card.
> 
> The quickest red card I ever issued was 15 seconds into an U17 ECNL game.  The red player ran through the blue player with a forearm to the face.  The blue player ended up on the ground with a bloody nose.  The red player said to the blue player while standing over her, "That's for cleating me in the ankle, f***ing bitch."  She was getting a Red card, so the comment just helped add to my justification in the referee red card report.  Turns out the cleats to the ankle occurred eight months earlier and the blue player got a Yellow card.



Yup. I did a game in a tournament some years ago, high level girls, maybe 16-17... A team from Arizona and a team from Vegas I think. About five minutes in I noticed both teams trying to kill each other. Loads of fouls and a couple cards later it was the half. I went by the one of the sidelines and asked if the teams knew each other. Parents laughed and said this was the third game they played in the last couple months. Boys can leave it on the field and shake hands after the game. Girls, not so much....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2017)

I heard a quote this weekend. "Money is being spent at women in college sports, not on them"


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Especially soccer players when they score a goal.
> 
> A boy when he scores pumps hands in the air, slides on his knees, does an airplane, or runs to the team bench with teammates trailing.  It is easy to see who scored, even when the final touch came out of a crowd in front of the goal.
> 
> When a girl scores, the whole team goes into a group hug and then they all slap hands.  It is hopeless to try to figure that out.


Boys just love to show off LOL and the other boys might dog pile him as well. Girls are just more affectionate and congratulate each other with hugs. Plus boys would feel kind of weird if the other boys start hugging each other lol.


----------



## MWN (Mar 9, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Boys just love to show off LOL and the other boys might dog pile him as well. Girls are just more affectionate and congratulate each other with hugs. Plus boys would feel kind of weird if the other boys start hugging each other lol.


But they have no issue slapping each other on the butt.


----------

